# Bild mit Java positionieren



## Sabbel (16. Jul 2008)

Hallo, also ich bin hier schon fast am verzweifeln. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Java oder CSS. 
hab mir das irgendwie zusammen gebastelt aber es funktioniert nicht so recht. Ich habe folgened Problem:

Ich möchte mit Mouse Over Bilder vergrößern. Das funktioniert alles soweit ganz gut, nur sind die Bilder nicht da wo sie hin sollen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es mittig positionieren kann. Das Bild hängt irgendwo rechts unten, so das man scrollen muss. Ich möchte das aber eher links mittig/oben haben. Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen? Das wäre echt liebt.

So habe ich es im geschrieben:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function tooltip (id) {
document.getElementById('output').innerHTML = '[img] + id + [/img]';
document.getElementById('output').style.top = window.event.y;
document.getElementById('output').style.left = window.event.x;
document.getElementById('output').style.display = 'block';
}
function tooltipdown () {
document.getElementById('output').style.display = "none";
}
</script>
<head>
<div id="output" style="position:absolute; display:none;"></div>
[url="#"][img]10.jpg'[/img][/url] 
</head>
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen, wie gesagt, ich hab das irgendwie zusammen gebastelt, was das im einzelnen für Bedeutungen hat weiß ich nicht.  :?: 

Danke schon mal
Lg
Sabrina


----------



## The_S (16. Jul 2008)

Man sieht, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Du hast nämlich eine JavaScript Frage, befindest dich aber in einem Java-Forum! Java und JavaScript sind aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2008)

verschoben


----------

